# Portable Mini-to-Mini Cables Quick Impressions



## AnakChan

I've had a few mini-to-mini SE cables in my possession for some time. Whilst some are mine, others have been on loan to me by the makers for some time. Although I've not paid much attention to them enough, I thought I'd spend some time actually focusing on them, jot down my thoughts and share them here. In no particular order :-
  

  
  
 1) Twag2 Mini-2-Mini purchased as a set 2nd hand from another HF member about 20 months ago. Price as a set was $200
 2) ALO Copper 18AWG (discontinued) - a gift from ALO. Retail price ???
 3) VentureCraft V7MJ2L 7N Class - on a (permanent??) loan from VentureCraft. Retail price $98
 4) VentureCraft Go-DAP DD Limited Edition Promotional gift - copper/silver mix with Neutrik right angle connectors, soldered with ViaBlue silver solder. Estimated $100
 5) Mezzo Soprano with Oyaide straight connectors - on loan from Mezzo Soprano. Retail Price $350
 6) Mezzo Soprano with (unknown?) right angle connectors - on loan from Mezzo Soprano. Retail Price $350
 7) Tralucent Uber Cable with Oyaide cables - gift from Tralucent. Call for pricing.
  Setup as follows :-
 - iPhone 4S
 - Cyperlabs Algorhythm Solo (CLAS) -dB
 - ALO Audio Rx Mk3
 - Tralucent Uber Cable
 - Tralucent 1Plus2 Hybrid IEMs
  

  
 The Twag2 probably the brightest but also harshest signature of the cable lot. Bass leans a little on the thin side and overall sound feels quite dry & sterile. It was great when it was released during its time but since then cable technologies seemed to have changed and improved quite significantly.
  

  
 The ALO Copper 18AWG on the other hand was the opposite where it felt warmer, lush, and presents a fuller or somewhat more robust signature. However it lacked resolution and detail that I'm accustomed in new cables. Again, this was quite a popular cable back 20 months ago.
  

  
 The VentureCraft V7MJ2L 7N Class starts to show the improvement in some cable technology. Aside from a proper 7N Class (not certain what VentureCraft means by "proper" but just regurgitating what they have told me), I don't know much about this cable. Sonically though to my ears the V7MJ2L starts to have a more holographic stage and the presentation sounds smoother and cleaner. It seems to blend the rather opposites ALO Copper 18AWG & Twag2 but in a refined signature. For $98, they're actually quite good value for money.
  

  
 During the promotion of the VentureCraft DD 12V Limited Edition DAC, VentureCraft bundled in a mini-2-mini cable made by another cable maker in Japan. The cable is made up of stranded tinned copper for the signal lines whilst the ground signal is a single sterling silver wire. ViaBlue Silver solder was used to solder the wire strands to Neutrik L-shaped plugs. There's even an orientation to the able where one side should be plugged into the source whilst the other to the amp. This cable although sonically preferable over the Twag2 and ALO Copper, seems to have a slightly smaller soundstage and sound somewhat "flatter" than the VentureCraft V7MJ2L. However due to it's size and lower profile, it shortfall in SQ over the V7MJ2L is somewhat forgivable.
  


  
  
 The next two are the Mezzo Soprano cables, one with Oyaide straight gold plated connectors whilst the other with an unknown maker's right angle connector. Again I don't know much about the make of these cables however they do appear quite chunky and thick. Sonically I find both of these are again, another step up from the V7MJ2L. Signatures are further cleaned up and with an even more holographic presentation. Resolution and detail retrieval is a step up again, but yet maintains a smooth signature. The difference between the connectors is the unknown maker's L shaped connectors seem to have a richer vocals and treble focused signature, whilst the Oyaide has a somewhat slightly warmer signature. The Oyaide connector has better instrument separation though. The prices of these cables don't come cheap though. They're $350 each (as per Mezzo's home page).
  

  
 Finally is the Tralucent Uber mini-to-mini with Oyaide gold plated connectors. To my ears this is my preferred connector. It's not as aggressive as the others but feels more spacious, articulate with lots of room for the instruments to breath. It maintains an exceptional holographic staging that's wide and deep. Resolution and detailed is maintained and almost in a much more natural presentation without being "in your face". However if the pricing of this Uber cable is anywhere along the lines of the 1Plus2 earphone Uber cable, don't expect the pricing of this cable to be cheap. Since it's solid core gold/silver mix, it's also quite delicate and once a flex position is decided, it should maintain that same position or the solid core can crack and break.
  
 EDIT: Added Custom Art SilverLine to the thread on post #54 :-

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/668330/portable-mini-to-mini-cables-quick-impressions/45#post_9739299
  
 Edit Added: Crystal Cable Connect Micro from Gavin/Spkrs01

  
 Edit Added: Siltech Duchess also from Gavin/Spkrs01

  
 Both Crystal Cable and Siltech quick impressions can be found on Post #63: http://www.head-fi.org/t/668330/portable-mini-to-mini-cables-quick-impressions/60#post_9864941
  
 Edit: Added Forza AudioWorks Claire Hybrid

 Impressions can be found here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/668330/portable-mini-to-mini-cables-quick-impressions/60#post_10388016

 ALO Autobahn (self term, not official name!) Mini-2-Mini IC
 Impressions can be found here:http://www.head-fi.org/t/668330/portable-mini-to-mini-cables-quick-impressions/120#post_12555841


----------



## vicjohn

Wow, I just testing some Mini to Mini cables too! 
   
  Thanks for good information and nice review!


----------



## cravenz

Thanks for that  

I'm just glad I'm not intending to go beyond a DAP and get more stuff. That said, never say never. Shrugs. 

Prices are getting mad! 

I think upgrades tend to be upgrades when they deal with resolution, detailing and to a lesser extent staging. The rest, for example, having a warmer sound signature, deal with preferences in my opinion. 

It's good to see upgrades getting better now! The prices are a different issue though. 

What I'm curious to know is if, for example, given your experience with the v1 and the 1Plus2, the amps used may limit the changes of the interconnects just like there 'may' be more potential for scaling with the 1Plus2?


----------



## AnakChan

Those are pretty serious cables you have there too. Very nice! What's the L-shaped gold/black-wired mini-2-mini? Looks beautiful.


----------



## vicjohn

From top(1st. pic)
   
  1.Stefan art audio(Endorphin)
  2.ALO
  3.Lzio S cable(each cables are thin like micro fibre)
  4.Lzio R cable(rhodium plated cable & ㄱhodium 3.5mm Plug)
  5.Lzio V cable(cable material from Western Electric 50's vintage cables)
   
  You mean V cable? yes, that is my favorite. 
  Just thin single copper wire with silk tubing, for me better than most expensive germany made Silver/Gold cable.
  And you'll be hearing soon.


----------



## Lenni

nice review!


----------



## charlie0904

oh... more and more cable price coming close to crystal cables.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for the thread. Truth be told I am always incredibly pessimistic when it comes to interconnect and cable pricing. The margin for the cable world is incredibly high. It simply does not make sense of having cables which are costing more and more in times when the technology to produce them is becoming more advance and the production cost is keep reducing due to improvement of the technology.
   
  I have been in market for good quality rca-mini and mini-mini. There are virtually no objective review of all the highly regarded cables in the audio-enthusiast world. 
   
  I hope people do not get me wrong, I have heard how cable can alter the sound however my arguments is against whether the cables do cost that much to produce considering the current pricing of copper and gold and china mass production mecca.


----------



## AnakChan

Audionewbi, despite me writing this review, I kind of partially agree with you that return on cables are small compared to pricing and is that money better off spent elsewhere. Some of these cables I tested are more expensive than earphone cables. However, hypothetically speaking (& maybe practically to some??), if they have reached to the pinnacle of running out of components to tweak, this is one place they could consider upgrading just to squeeze out the extra ounce.

Although probably not by other audiophiles' standards but for my transportable IEM rig, I think I'm almost there for my budget & for my sonic preferences - Tralucent 1Plus2 with Uber cable, VentureCraft DD LE OPA627SM, & Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 (bring built right now). I'm left with finding a decent mini2mini & tube rolling the TUR-06 left. Considering this portable rig is already coming up to $3600 already it'll make me wonder if skimping on cables worthy.

Mind you though, I'm not saying the cables are worth the price charged, but unless I wanna DIY, it is what it is. Hmmm...may consider DIY. Also in my reviews I don't really try to talk much about whether some product "is worth it" or not cos that's highly subjective (note, this is different from my comment of value for money which I consider to be separate issue). So I write what I hear & will leave it up to the reader if #1 they can relate to what I've shared, & #2 if they determine if its "worth it" for themselves.


----------



## rudi0504

Very nice review Sean and very clear and easy to understand 
I have some from your mini to mini cable 
My impression is almost the same like your review 
I love Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini , it is my best mini to mini now .


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Good stuff. Looking forward to more additions from other members as well.
> 
> I've been looking for a similar cable to go between Tera-Player and WAGNUS. Bialbero Epsilon S right now. Still not sure about where to get this Crystal Cable Dreamline online
> 
> ...




Congrats for your Wagnus Epsilon S 
Look like you and me have this wonderful amp Wagnus Epsilon S
I don't have Tera Player , I have heard my friend Tera 
I would like to recommend you , please try UBER cable mini to mini .


----------



## tomscy2000

Subbed. In the market for a reliable interconnect as well.


----------



## AnakChan

For now I'm in the process of procuring the Mezzo Soprano L-shaped IC. It's the closest I can get to the Uber without fear of breakage from flexing the cable.

According to Mezzo Soprano, their cables here are silver Vaird-based but they re-sheath the actual wires.

Edit: I was also given the Tralucent Uber pricing of $325 (on special? Regular price?). I'll update my 1st post later tonight.


----------



## audionewbi

Are you planning to add more mini-mini products in the near future?


----------



## AnakChan

audionewbi said:


> Are you planning to add more mini-mini products in the near future?


Hmmm...as they come in, sure. Although I don't actively go out seeking for mini-2-mini's to review.

If a maker asks me to review I will as long as they accept that I say as I hear it.


----------



## LFC_SL

Hey Anak, in terms of strain relief did you get a say about right angle or straight plug? Am trying to think in my head what would have better durability


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> Do you guys have any ideas about ordering a meter of Dreamline bulk wire?
> 
> http://www.avx.hu/forum/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=184758
> 
> ...


 
   
  you could ask a Crystal Cable's authorized dealer if they can order you a couple of meters of the cable without terminations, but I doubt is possible (but there's no harm in asking). another option is to order a pair of interconnects (one meter cost over $7k), then have an authorized dealer is possession of the special machine for cutting it to cut/terminate the cable for you, if they agree to do it.
   
  I think the best option would be to order a pair of one meter interconnects Diamond ($495), then ask someone like Toxic cables if he would cut/terminate it for you, as long the machine can be used on other cables other than the Piccolino.
   
  that'd be awesome.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Hey Anak, in terms of strain relief did you get a say about right angle or straight plug? Am trying to think in my head what would have better durability


 
   
  Hmmm...if -nothing- rests on the cables or connectors, then either are fine. However with straight connectors the possibility of unintended strain or pressure is higher. I have a personal preference of L-shaped connectors to further reduce the profile.
   
  Quote: 





lenni said:


> you could ask a Crystal Cable's authorized dealer if they can order you a couple of meters of the cable without terminations, but I doubt is possible (but there's no harm in asking). another option is to order a pair of interconnects (one meter cost over $7k), then have an authorized dealer is possession of the special machine for cutting it to cut/terminate the cable for you, if they agree to do it.
> 
> I think the best option would be to order a pair of one meter interconnects Diamond ($495), then ask someone like Toxic cables if he would cut/terminate it for you, as long the machine can be used on other cables other than the Piccolino.
> 
> that'd be awesome.


 
   
  I would like try Crystal Cables sometime but more for IEMs rather than short IC's.
   
  On a side note, Custom Art will be sending me ICs to add to this review.


----------



## audionewbi

Nice of them, they come across as a very responsive company.


----------



## audionewbi

Has anyone tried this cable before?

Link


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for that information. I have been reading alot about cable and the more I read the less I like to spend on those cables. When I buy an IEM I know where my money goes and most of the time I know what I am buying however the cable world is totally different. 
   
  For example I was just checking a certain well respect brand mini-mini maker. Upon doing a little research I found that the cable the used is 9 euro per meter and their 3.5 mm jack is 15 dollar (total of 30 USD).


----------



## cravenz

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Thanks for that information. I have been reading alot about cable and the more I read the less I like to spend on those cables. When I buy an IEM I know where my money goes and most of the time I know what I am buying however the cable world is totally different.
> 
> *For example I was just checking a certain well respect brand mini-mini maker. Upon doing a little research I found that the cable the used is 9 euro per meter and their 3.5 mm jack is 15 dollar (total of 30 USD). *


 
   
  To be fair, you could apply that to a lot of other manufacturing processes. It really isn't any different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  They "need" the profit margin to continue, survive, and be well paid, not to mention, look into more R&D along the way.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





cravenz said:


> To be fair, you could apply that to a lot of other manufacturing processes. It really isn't any different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I agree  and yes one can argue they charge craftman ship and we should value it however the margin for cable is considerably higher than IEM simply because R&D is something the cable manufacture company carry not the LOD maker. 

 I guess the cheapest way is DIY.
   
  I have also been reading a lot of positive review about blue jeans cable they seem to charge decent prices.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## tomscy2000

That plug is so obscenely overpriced. A lot of people are using it here, though. The Rhodium plating is indeed more robust than both those from Oyaide and Furutech, though. Personally, the hybrid gold/rhodium plug, which is a little cheaper, intrigues me more.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I agree  and yes one can argue they charge craftman ship and we should value it however the margin for cable is considerably higher than IEM simply because R&D is something the cable manufacture company carry not the LOD maker. I guess the cheapest way is DIY. I have also been reading a lot of positive review about blue genes cable they seem to charge decent prices.


 

 I'd say there are two different philosophies about cables in the world. One is performance-oriented, which is what most American and European companies are about. They claim, with "scientific proof", that their cables transmit information better and faster, yadda yadda yadda. Then, there's the Asian outlook toward cables; prices are dictated by whatever qualitatively sounds good. People switch cabling and stuff simply because they like to experiment with different sounds, and don't really care about what theoretically raw performance is. These are generalizations, of course, and most companies are mixtures of both, but you get the point.
   
  The cheapest way is indeed to DIY. However, if you're like me, I know how to solder a thing or two, but prefer not to breathe too much Quad Eutectic down my respiratory tract, or accidentally overheat PVC sleeving and give myself an angiosarcoma of the liver.
   
  Raw material is also more expensive than people think. Quality OCC cabling from a certified manufacturer like Wanlung Electric (aka Neotech), for example a pure 6N+ (marketed as 7N) silver OCC 40-strand cable in LLD-PE would cost several dollars per foot. Custom OD thicknesses, custom strand counts, etc. all factor into added costs and increased MOQ. Cable builders have to plunk down 1000+ feet of that at a time for ready-made products, while custom spools usually require at least 5000 feet. The cable business is such a niche business that volume isn't as high as people think, so one spool of cable will last a while. That's why so many builders sell DIY cabling, in order to allow themselves to get rid of 'overstock' so they can move onto newer cable products.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks tomscy that certainly was new information to me. I was just watching some short video about cable development, I did not know that even for simple trial and error test purpose the company had to order over 1000 feet worth of cable even if they simply want to experiment their new style. Seems very strange but that is seem to be what the interenet is saying about development of cable. 
   
  It seems very odd.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Thanks tomscy that certainly was new information to me. I was just watching some short video about cable development, I did not know that even for simple trial and error test purpose the company had to order over 1000 feet worth of cable even if they simply want to experiment their new style. Seems very strange but that is seem to be what the interenet is saying about development of cable. It seems very odd.


 

 Oh no, that's not what I mean. For experimentation, builders can certainly get sample prototypes. Once they commit, however, the MOQ is pretty big, since the OEM needs to recalibrate and sometimes retool to get the right OD, bunch pattern, etc. so the OEM needs some kind of guarantee that what they're building won't go to waste. Some companies are willing to sell leftover surplus from custom orders that were terminated early, etc. but that's on the fringe of ethical propriety.


----------



## AnakChan

Can someone please clarify to me about the 6N, 7N, etc classifications? I've googled on the web and kinda know what it means but what puzzled me was VentureCraft telling me that their mini-to-mini and their 30-pin digital LODs are (were, back when they made them) the only properly certified 7N. I wasn't too sure what they meant.

[Speculation]
Other 7N classified aren't proper 7N cables?
[/Speculation]


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## AnakChan

seeteeyou said:


> From my limited understanding, N should stand for the number *9* and that's meant to indicate the purity of copper / silver etc.
> 
> 5N, 6N, 7N, 8N
> 
> ...


Yep. Got that already from here (http://www.atlascables.com/conductor-purity.html) too. Is there some governing body that officially certifies this? The comment from VentureCraft was perplexing me.


----------



## audionewbi

Could it be that they buy from a company who have it officially certified by someone? (whomever that someone is?)


----------



## AnakChan

audionewbi said:


> Could it be that they buy from a company who have it officially certified by someone? (whomever that someone is?)


Could well be.

I'll ping them again to ask them to clarify but I'm usually cautious about f*b from f*ct. Which is one of the reasons I asked here hoping someone more independent with knowledge may be able to expand.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Can someone please clarify to me about the 6N, 7N, etc classifications? I've googled on the web and kinda know what it means but what puzzled me was VentureCraft telling me that their mini-to-mini and their 30-pin digital LODs are (were, back when they made them) the only properly certified 7N. I wasn't too sure what they meant.
> 
> [Speculation]
> Other 7N classified aren't proper 7N cables?
> [/Speculation]


 
   
  Using modern equipment, the precision of a metallurgical assay machine only goes up to 99.99998%, so companies can really only say that it's "more pure than 6N", and have labeled that as "7N". Perhaps there are machines that have actual 7N precision now, and that VentureCraft has gotten their cables tested on those machines. I don't have experience with precious metals, so I can't presume to know which machines have that kind of capability.
   
  EDIT: Nevermind, looks like seeteeyou found more relevant information.


----------



## Currawong

It's all crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My usual mini-to-mini is a DIY Mundorf/Neutrik and I have an Audioquest mini-to-RCA which I've found fine too. I have the Tralucent cables here along with the 1plus2 and I figured I'd see if I feel there was any benefit to changing from what I use once I get the JH13s. Switching IEM cables made a significant difference though. Ergonomics be damned and all that.


----------



## audionewbi

I've ordered the ADL mini-mini cable which is cryogenically frozen (whatever that means). So far my finding of all the copper based IEM ranging from some fancy DIY to oyadie 3.5 to some cheap 5 dollar one is sound wise they all the same however the cheaper one suffer from poor shielding and in rooms where there are lots of cable going around they will hum (the ortofon cable) where as the oyadie one is silent as it gets.
   
  If I ever upgrade my IEM cable it will be for ergonomic reasons I do not see myself buying things which I have to be more careful as my own body part.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

Those large silver tabs seem very large.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

That's just insanity.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I've ordered the ADL mini-mini cable which is cryogenically frozen (whatever that means). So far my finding of all the copper based IEM ranging from some fancy DIY to oyadie 3.5 to some cheap 5 dollar one is sound wise they all the same however the cheaper one suffer from poor shielding and in rooms where there are lots of cable going around they will hum (the ortofon cable) where as the oyadie one is silent as it gets.
> 
> If I ever upgrade my IEM cable it will be for ergonomic reasons I do not see myself buying things which I have to be more careful as my own body part.


 
   
  Furukawa (ADL) makes good cables. They're the first company to really push OCC technology to the mainstream; but yes, like you mentioned, the biggest difference between cables is the shielding.
   
  FYI, though, their new alpha-OCC is silver-plated copper, while their old PCOCC-A (that's no longer produced, which sent manufacturers like Sony, Oyaide, etc. into a massive scramble) is pure copper.
   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> That's just insanity.


 
   
  Word.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> You missed the very best part - a customer paid 2,588 RMB for 2-wire version while two more got the 12-wire one for 14,888 RMB a piece, ROFL and I almost laughed too hard to hurt my jaw.
> 
> 
> Let's do the math for that ALO Reference 16 - they've got the audacity to charge "only" 4,200 RMB (or just under 700 bucks) each
> ...


 
   
  that's just superb. if I was going to spend any money at all on an aftermarket headphone cable, Crystal would be it. Knowing what Crystal has done in my speaker system I would buy those cables without hesitation.
   
  ALO is way overrated and expensive, imo. nowhere near the built quality of Crystal's.


----------



## fzman

wow, this died out already.


----------



## AnakChan

fzman said:


> wow, this died out already.


My bad. I do have a Custom Art mini-2-mini impressions next.


----------



## audionewbi

anakchan said:


> My bad. I do have a Custom Art mini-2-mini impressions next.


Nice they send you a pair.


----------



## AnakChan

audionewbi said:


> Nice they send you a pair.


Just one actually .

I've used it and like it but not done any comparison to my other mini-2-mini. Ergonomics-wise I like its flexibility. Less concern about breakage, not such a thick gauge that its stiff, etc & a decent length for my TUR-06 amp!!


----------



## Capri87

anakchan said:


> Just one actually .
> 
> I've used it and like it but not done any comparison to my other mini-2-mini. Ergonomics-wise I like its flexibility. Less concern about breakage, not such a thick gauge that its stiff, etc & a decent length for my TUR-06 amp!!




How about the sound quality if u compare this with uber mini?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





capri87 said:


> How about the sound quality if u compare this with uber mini?


 
   
  So I actually don't think that'll be too fair of a comparison as their construction content is actually quite different (and as such the price). I'm actually going to review it below and hopefully it'll shed some light on the differences.
   
 *Introduction to Custom Art*   
  Firstly I'd like to thank Peter of Custom Art for offering me this cable to review. I offered to post it back when done but he just said I could keep it, which is truly appreciated.
   
  This cable is the SilverLine of the he Custom Art series of cables. it's a 1x4, 4N Silver (99.9999%) stranded cable. More info about it here :-

 http://www.thecustomart.com/cable_art-silver.php
   
  The price of this particular one he sent me is 129PLN (which assuming my conversion isn't wrong, it's USD$40.80!!!??). I don't think I've come across any other cable maker that makes almost pure silver at that price level.
   

   
 *Sonics*   
  The emphasis on the trebles of the Custom Art is noticeable due to the silver cables. They are however, not bright but still there's a slight graininess to the texture. Possibly longer burn in time could smooth out that graininess. The details they provide in the mids and upper are, to my ears, pretty much on par with the other cables I have around the $100 mark (the VentureCraft V7MJ2L, or the other VentureCraft Go-DAP promo cable). The differences between the Custom Art SliverLine over the VentureCraft are the revealing nature of SilverLine over the the other copper or copper/silver based cables. This actually works well for IEMs that are more warm by nature (e.g. the FitEar MH335DW, or TO GO! 334) but could be a tad bright for Ocharaku Kaede's (where those aforementioned copper-based ICs would probably help balance the overall FR).
   
  There is somewhat less emphasis of bass on the SliverLine and that's somewhat to be expected, at least in experiences of different materials for ICs. The VentureCraft copper-based cables do have more warmth to them.
   
  How does the Custom Art SliverLine compare to the Mezzo Soprano & Tralucent Uber Cables? The latter two still have an edge in the finesse and refine nature of the presentation. Whether this is actual resolution, I'm not certain yet but it does feel that the Mezzo Soprano and Tralucent Uber ICs have that fine-grained (photo terminology!!??) smoothness to the texture. In addition, the Mezzo Soprano and the Tralucent Uber ICs have that added staging presence in width and depth, over the Custom Art SilverLine IC. Bear in mind though that (assuming I didn't mess up in my currency conversion, we're talking about comparing $40 to $300-$350 cables).
   

   
 *Conclusion*   
  I think the Custom Art SilverLine is extremely great value for money. As mentioned until now I've not come across a silver cable for such a low price. In terms of performance, if one is after a cable that's somewhat more on the revealing side, the SilverLine can probably compete with the other IC cables around the $100. However, those cables I have around the $300+ are in a league of their own.
   
  For my personal use, I actually think the Custom Art Silverline could be my default cable for the above combination of VentureCraft DD 12V LE, the Analogue Squared Paper TUR-06, & FitEar TO GO! 334. The TUR-06 has a nice bass thump to it, and the TO GO! 334 is a warmish IEM. This silver cable help in improving the FR balance. It's also a longer and flexible cable in comparison to my other ICs which makes it more practical.


----------



## piotrus-g

Thank you for your honest opinion AnakChan. Much appreciated.
   
  Yes the price - ~$40 is correct.


----------



## fzman

4N purity is 99.99%,  not 99.9999% - that would be 6N.
   
  Yup,  look it up - I lost the same argument not so long ago...   Not that it makes it bad, or worse, just a point of fact.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





fzman said:


> 4N purity is 99.99%,  not 99.9999% - that would be 6N.
> 
> Yup,  look it up - I lost the same argument not so long ago...   Not that it makes it bad, or worse, just a point of fact.


 
  I didn't know what. I buy it as a 99.9999 and always though it was 4N lol
   
  Do you have some materials on this?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## fzman

seeteeyou said:


> Oh my goodness, Dreamline for real?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19604569207


 
  
 It's beautiful looking, but I would contact Crystal Cable first, and check to make sure it is real, and that this seller is authorized.


----------



## piotrus-g

seeteeyou said:


> Oh my goodness, Dreamline for real?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19604569207


 
 One of these cables costs more than 2x UM Miracle lol


----------



## zachchen1996

piotrus-g said:


> One of these cables costs more than 2x UM Miracle lol


 
In other words, not worth the money  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Take that back, I want one LOL


----------



## piotrus-g

zachchen1996 said:


> In other words, not worth the money


 
 I'm not saying that. I personally don't listen to cables so for some it might be worth every penny especially it if boost up one's ego 
 Just stating the fact, which is funny to me.


----------



## AnakChan

I thought I'd add two more mini-2-mini IC's to the impressions list. I have had both these cables for some time now from Gavin/spkrs01 but I've not had time to go through them properly till today.
  
 My base reference is Phanom's/Mezzo Soprano's IC which I believe are Mundorf based cables (top). Please be aware that (by this point, for me), the differences between the cables are quite slight and as what some may term as "splitting hairs". There are differences between the cables but they're (as with some previous) aren't night 'n day differences and really boils down to a matter of sonic preferences, ergonomics of the cables, price/value for money, etc. As such the writeup I have for this isn't going to be big.
  

  
 The middle cable is a Crystal Connect Micro by Crystal Cables with Neutrik 3.5mm right-angle connectors. To my ears the Crystal Connect Micro has a slightly deeper sub bass extension with a tighter thump than the Mezzo Soprano but doesn't seem to be as warm as the Mezzo Soprano. I'm tempted to say that it's the upper bass or lower midrange that it's less "full" than the Mezzo Soprano. However the midrange to the trebles are clean and airy despite not having a long burn-in time. If the Mezzo Soprano is warm and rich in sound, the Crystal Connect Micro is more analytical and clinical.
  

  
 The 3rd in the stack is the Siltech Duchess (i.e. a 2m Siltech Duchess cable cut up to make into a 9-core mini-2-mini cable). This cable seems to be sheathed in the same fabric material as the Uber mini-2o-mini. To my ears it seems to have the best of both Mezzo Soprano and Crystal Connect Micro worlds. The overall signature seems to lean towards the rich warmth of the Mezzo Soprano but has a nice bass impact and has a somewhat larger and more spacious sound and depth imaging. The trebles feel airy like the Crystal Connect Micro.


----------



## Capri87

anakchan said:


> I thought I'd add two more mini-2-mini IC's to the impressions list. I have had both these cables for some time now from Gavin/spkrs01 but I've not had time to go through them properly till today.
> 
> My base reference is Phanom's/Mezzo Soprano's IC which I believe are Mundorf based cables (top). Please be aware that (by this point, for me), the differences between the cables are quite slight and as what some may term as "splitting hairs". There are differences between the cables but they're (as with some previous) aren't night 'n day differences and really boils down to a matter of sonic preferences, ergonomics of the cables, price/value for money, etc. As such the writeup I have for this isn't going to be big.
> 
> ...




How do you compare siltech duchess against uber mini? Which is better? And what's the price for siltech and how do we get it if we are interested? Thanks


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Capri87

seeteeyou said:


> http://rezonans-audio.ru/store/product/1461/
> 
> You'll also find some bulk cables from previous generation(s) with different prices
> 
> ...




What about Siltech duchess mini to mini cable? I'm more interested in this than the whole headphone cable.. Thanks


----------



## AnakChan

> anakchan said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I'd add two more mini-2-mini IC's to the impressions list. I have had both these cables for some time now from Gavin/spkrs01 but I've not had time to go through them properly till today.





capri87 said:


> What about Siltech duchess mini to mini cable? I'm more interested in this than the whole headphone cable.. Thanks


 
  
 As per the first sentence of my post, I got both cables from spkrs01. He's a member here on HF.


----------



## mannkind246

I'm newbie to portable mini to mini cable.
 Can you suggest what is the good cable for under $100?
 I prefer a very clean and high clarity signature sound in the cable.
 I plan to use this cable with DX50 (DAP) and Tralucent T1 (Amp).
  
 Can anyone comment below cables:
  
 1) Audio Monitor, Mini to Mini Cable 3.5mm-3.5mm Silver/Copper Hybrid, Cryoed ($64.99)
 2) Dream Cable 5N OCC Silver ($119 @14 mm)


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

Any pricing on the last two?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## renshouqings

that right,The margin for the cable world is incredibly high. It simply does not make sense of having cables which are costing more and more in times when the technology to produce them is becoming more advance and the production cost is keep reducing due to improvement of the technology.


----------



## AnakChan

Forza AudioWorks Claire Hybrid  
 Forza AudioWorks isn't a new name and has been an established business known on Head-Fi for quite a long time. Matthew, from Forza came to be aware of this mini-2-mini thread and sent me back his Claire Hybrid back in September. Sadly I've neglected to give it the attention it deserved and although I did try to review it 3 times over the past 6 months I've failed to put my thoughts onto paper properly (I did find something like 3-4 random notes about it in my iCloud Notes though).
  

  
 The Claire Hybrid (which isn't on the Forza Audioworks webpage yet) specs are as follows :-
  

7N OCC Copper/Silver mix in a semi-Litz design.
8x1 wire cable geometry
using gold plated switchcraft plugs (availble in Viablue option to for €20)
Price 89 for 5 cm cable length
  
Ergonomics  
 The cable itself is quite flexible. The braiding is uniform yet spacious to allow the cable to contort without much strain. The Switchcraft plugs are quite large and works in most cases. I do have one or two DAC/Amps where the line out/line in are recessed where the Switchcraft doesn't fit. But for the most part, it's not a big issue. I'd personally say go for the Viablue option instead.
  
Sonics This is what we're here for and I have to admit I wasn't completely idle through the 6 months of having this IC in my possession. Ok for he first 3 months I was. And initially I didn't really give it a decent burn-in, so Matthew & I traded quite a few PMs on how I should approach this cable. I was recommended to burn this in for about hours and think I went overboard and 150 hrs continuously. I also have to admit I had a hard time trying to nail down the sonics of this cable. Each time I listened (which were weeks apart), they sounded different and I couldn't form a consistent impression of the cable. I actually blame this on my lack of focus rather than the cable itself. I'm also cautious with my reviews to listen to the same thing in the same setup each time but on different days as I do believe ears play tricks on us (at least mine does).
  

  
 I'd like to stress firstly though that most of these cables don't really vary that much - especially the $90-$150 ones. They just express the same music in very subtly different ways from each other and it's merely up to each listener's preference of what they're looking for. I've done this comparison mostly with the VentureCraft V7MJ2L (7N Copper) & VentureCraft Promo cable that came with the DD (which is also a Copper/Silver mix). Both of these other cables can be found on the #1 post of this thread. Note that the VentureCraft Promo (hereafter VC Promo) is not the above picture.
  
 Overall, I find that the Claire Hybrid to have a somewhat more midbass & midrange focus in comparison to the VentureCraft V7MJ2L. The instrument separation is also a little more distinct. The sub-bass of the V7MJ2L extends deeper than the Claire Hybrid but overall bass on the Claire seems a tad tighter. As for the trebles, although both seem to extend quite far and are smooth, the distinction in percussions seem to be a tad clearer & distinct in the Claire Hybrid - I'd like to think this is where the silver in the Clarie Hybrid comes into play over the V7MJ2L's pure copper. However as mentioned before, the two to me are really more similar than different. The differences (even after many hours of burn in) are slight and, for me at least, would have to listen quite hard to hear the differences.
  
 As for the VC Promo cable, it's also very similar to the Claire Hybrid. Tonally I'd probably put the two to be almost equal (whereas the VM7J2L has that slight further sub-bass extension). However the Claire Hybrid seems seems to have an edge on soundstage over the VC Promo cable. The VentureCraft promo cable on the other hand has the depth imaging. The bass impact on the Claire Hybrid does seem to have a tighter punch to it. 
  
Summary 
  
 The Forza AudioWorks Claire Hybrid is another great product coming out of Poland. To me it's priced accordingly - in between the VC Promo cable (which was valued at $110) and the VM7J2L (which was $150 when first released, but price has changed since). It's ergonomically flexible and comfortable to use with most rigs although I'd recommend the Viablue plug instead. I think if a listener is trying to find something that's not too treble focused, not too bass focused but something a little more balanced, this cable may be able to fulfill that role.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

The name is long and it's called a "Princess _____ _____ ________"....no idea? It made my beloved bass seem to thin out a lot at first but everything slams just fine now.
 It costs 17,000 yen in Japan but I .....would never pay that. I got it much cheaper.


----------



## AJHeadfi

That pleasure received when changing from a mediocre to quality designed interconnect is sought after, but it really only occurs in the afore mention fashion, in my experience. I think people still search for that experience, but diminishing returns makes it elusive, and so the look starts to take over and mildest differences keep that initial experience alive.
  
 I have good experiences with Furutech ADL, it's well designed and executed, solid performer for the portable/transportable world. They never go on special though.


----------



## AJHeadfi

I also like ADL purple, a bit like Whiskas.


----------



## AnakChan

ajheadfi said:


> I also like ADL purple, a bit like Whiskas.


 
  
  
 This one?
  
http://www.e-earphone.jp/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=003015000032&search=ADL&sort=brandname
  
 I've not tried it. In general I find cables in Japan to be quite expensive (in terms of what you get for what you pay).


----------



## audionewbi

I can't recommend that cable, don't like it that much.


----------



## AJHeadfi

anakchan said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.e-earphone.jp/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=003015000032&search=ADL&sort=brandname
> 
> I've not tried it. In general I find cables in Japan to be quite expensive (in terms of what you get for what you pay).


 
  
 Those are it. The AU retail prices are here http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/category/accessories/furutech/, looks like Japan is where these are cheaper unless you need to import.
  
 My experience is these cables work well with a quite a wide range of gear, not extreme top end detail, enough for great imaging and smooth copper effect.
  
 Naturally there are many hand made cables that ought to be better matches for certain equipment, but quality always costs when there are many steps in the processing and design.


----------



## AnakChan

. I'll definitely shut up and stop complaining about Japanese prices!!
  
 I've tried them in e-earphone and I to be honest I haven't found anything special with them yet (sonic). To me something like Custom Art's $40+ cable gives more "zing" than the ADLs. Maybe I need to spend more time with them.


----------



## AJHeadfi

The ADL is not for everyone, most people I have heard from don't find them great. I would unlikely use them on a $5k per component system, however I have found them to be superb for their intended purpose. Part of their appeal to me is they don't exacerbate the high domain, they are _smooth_ like high quality copper. Solid core 5n high tech treated Ag is likely better all round, but do you want that on portable stuff? I'm someone who doesn't. I hope that gives people more of a idea why I like the ADL. Certainly not the be all end all, and also not to everyone's or possibly anyone else's liking. Meanwhile though I'm impressed with their understated quality.


----------



## Zombie_X

Great review on the mini cable, but for $150 I feel it's too expensive. Even $100 is way overkill. Good review though.


----------



## fiascogarcia

anakchan said:


>


 
 Very nice reviews.  I started out as a skeptic about SQ differences, but I'm starting to hear them now the more I listen to them.  BTW, what is the purpose of the silicone band around one end of the cable on the sheathed interconnects?  Thanks!


----------



## Bitvar

I sure hope none of you people are actually buying this snake oil. It is literally, and yes I mean literally, the most dumb backwards thing I've ever seen.
  
 http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/46225/41567257.pdf
  
 You know this is why no one takes audiophiles seriously anymore, and why prices keep going up overtime rather than dropping (and I mean actual economic depreciation, I'm not talking the general value of goods weighted with inflation). There isn't a science driven mind among you guys.
  
 This is wine all over again - http://www.caltech.edu/content/wine-study-shows-price-influences-perception


----------



## fiascogarcia

bitvar said:


> I sure hope none of you people are actually buying this snake oil. It is literally, and yes I mean literally, the most dumb backwards thing I've ever seen.
> 
> http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/46225/41567257.pdf
> 
> ...


 
  
 Of course price influences perception, I would never argue against that premise.  That's the way we are all wired to some degree.  This is just a hobby, and I spend discretionary income on it.  If perception is my reality, so be it, I'm quite content with that.  And I've certainly reached an age in my life where there are fewer and fewer people that I really care take me seriously.  I don't even take myself as seriously as I used to, and I'm a happier person for it.
  
 PS - I don't like cheap wine either.


----------



## esmBOS

fiascogarcia said:


> Of course price influences perception, I would never argue against that premise.  That's the way we are all wired to some degree.  This is just a hobby, and I spend discretionary income on it.  If perception is my reality, so be it, I'm quite content with that.  And I've certainly reached an age in my life where there are fewer and fewer people that I really care take me seriously.  I don't even take myself as seriously as I used to, and I'm a happier person for it.
> 
> PS - I don't like cheap wine either.


 
 Fantastic post! +1


----------



## kleefurd

For a sound engineer who have looked inside a "few hundred thousand dollar" console and found no exotic cables inside, this is mindblowing information. Making me very curious about these "hiFi cables" versus those cables used in the studio whose recordings you are actually listening to.


----------



## fiascogarcia

kleefurd said:


> For a sound engineer who have looked inside a "few hundred thousand dollar" console and found no exotic cables inside, this is mindblowing information. Making me very curious about these "hiFi cables" versus those cables used in the studio whose recordings you are actually listening to.


 
 Admittedly, especially in the portable world, there is minimal equipment used.  So "bling bling" plays a big part in it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Differences are very subtle, at best, and it's not a question of better SQ, just different.  Many will tell you there is absolutely no differences at all!


----------



## kleefurd

fiascogarcia said:


> Admittedly, especially in the portable world, there is minimal equipment used.  So "bling bling" plays a big part in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the clarification. I suspected as much too, as well these cable sales keeps the industry going. Profits drive R&D budgets which in turn churns out new companies and new products. So in a way it is quite healthy (to some extent).

 I mean, I agree with good cable design for headphones like the braiding that minimises the microphonic effect, shielding for cables used that are too close to things that causes interferences, etc. These keep the sound in the cans "cleaner" but some of the exotic cables I have seen in the shops are costing as much as a motorcycle and that always baffles me. Audio engineers tend to shy from the hi-fi community but my curiosity got the better of me and I wanted to find out more about the mindset and the way folks here look at all these accessories.

 Looking forward to getting more insight from this community, as it is healthy and there are some matured people who are really open to discussing things with an open mindset.

 *respect*


----------



## audionewbi

I was a cable skeptic till I finally had a cable made for me. Not I did not pay huge dollar on it and I had no idea what it was made up, the designer asked me to test it and listen with the other cheaper mass produced mini-mini and I did. The changes for me was not subtle. Initially I came from two mini-mini interconnects that was made by oyadie and furutech that are both sounded the same to me which should as both were threaded standard copper. After asking the designer about his cable he advised me that he used four solid core coper/silver hybrid. 
  
 I agree paying 500 for a mini-mini is insane, sure it will sound different (better or worst is up to you preference) but after reading about it all nothing cost as high as 300 for a short mini-mini. What noramally happens is the designer finds a good design, tests it with different people and as it gets famous they set a high dollar figure on it. People eventually accept it as it has way too much positive review backing it up.
  
 So can it sound different? Yes. Would you like it? Depends on you.
  
 As AnakChan said already interconnects should be the last thing in anyones chain. Once you have your IEM and DAP/amp all set than focus on the final bits of your setup.


----------



## fiascogarcia

kleefurd said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I suspected as much too, as well these cable sales keeps the industry going. Profits drive R&D budgets which in turn churns out new companies and new products. So in a way it is quite healthy (to some extent).
> 
> I mean, I agree with good cable design for headphones like the braiding that minimises the microphonic effect, shielding for cables used that are too close to things that causes interferences, etc. These keep the sound in the cans "cleaner" but some of the exotic cables I have seen in the shops are costing as much as a motorcycle and that always baffles me. Audio engineers tend to shy from the hi-fi community but my curiosity got the better of me and I wanted to find out more about the mindset and the way folks here look at all these accessories.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Under the "Equipment Forum", you will find "sound science", which you might enjoy.  Welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## kleefurd

fiascogarcia said:


> Under the "Equipment Forum", you will find "sound science", which you might enjoy.  Welcome to Head-Fi!


 
 Thank you for the welcome. I will swing by there and learn about sound all over again from the hi-fiers. It is indeed an interesting world. To audio professionals, this is almost like a parallel universe.


----------



## fiascogarcia

kleefurd said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I suspected as much too, as well these cable sales keeps the industry going. Profits drive R&D budgets which in turn churns out new companies and new products. So in a way it is quite healthy (to some extent).
> 
> I mean, I agree with good cable design for headphones like the braiding that minimises the microphonic effect, shielding for cables used that are too close to things that causes interferences, etc. These keep the sound in the cans "cleaner" but some of the exotic cables I have seen in the shops are costing as much as a motorcycle and that always baffles me. Audio engineers tend to shy from the hi-fi community but my curiosity got the better of me and I wanted to find out more about the mindset and the way folks here look at all these accessories.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


audionewbi said:


> I was a cable skeptic till I finally had a cable made for me. Not I did not pay huge dollar on it and I had no idea what it was made up, the designer asked me to test it and listen with the other cheaper mass produced mini-mini and I did. The changes for me was not subtle. Initially I came from two IEM that was made by oyadie and furutech that are both sounded the same to me which should as both were threaded standard copper. After asking the designer about his cable he advised me that he used four solid core coper/silver hybrid.
> 
> I agree paying 500 for a mini-mini is insane, sure it will sound different (better or worst is up to you preference) but after reading about it all nothing cost as high as 300 for a short mini-mini. What noramally happens is the designer finds a good design, tests it with different people and as it gets famous they set a high dollar figure on it. People eventually accept it as it has way too much positive review backing it up.
> 
> ...


 
  
 True points all!  I admit I succumbed to the upgrade bug. Here are my crazy expensive cables, impulse buys I confess!


----------



## fiascogarcia

kleefurd said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I will swing by there and learn about sound all over again from the hi-fiers. It is indeed an interesting world. To audio professionals, this is almost like a parallel universe.


 
 I'm sure from your perspective, the science part will, at times, get a little sketchy!


----------



## kleefurd

fiascogarcia said:


> I'm sure from your perspective, the science part will, at times, get a little sketchy!


 
 Read a couple of threads and these guys have a unique perspective.  

 But the thing is, everyone's hearing is different, and sound preference is subjective, so there is no right and no wrong at all in every individual's music preference and taste. Just the physics part and the application, the people who consume music and the people making them look at things very differently.


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> I thought I'd add two more mini-2-mini IC's to the impressions list. I have had both these cables for some time now from Gavin/spkrs01 but I've not had time to go through them properly till today.
> 
> My base reference is Phanom's/Mezzo Soprano's IC which I believe are Mundorf based cables (top). Please be aware that (by this point, for me), the differences between the cables are quite slight and as what some may term as "splitting hairs". There are differences between the cables but they're (as with some previous) aren't night 'n day differences and really boils down to a matter of sonic preferences, ergonomics of the cables, price/value for money, etc. As such the writeup I have for this isn't going to be big.
> 
> ...


 
  
 How are the Crystal Connect Micro & Siltech Duchess compared to the Tralucent Uber?


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> How are the Crystal Connect Micro & Siltech Duchess compared to the Tralucent Uber?


Mate, I can't even remember this morning let alone last year . Sadly I've returned some of the cables to the makers as they were loaners.


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> Mate, I can't even remember this morning let alone last year . Sadly I've returned some of the cables to the makers as they were loaners.


 
  
 Oh hahaha
 Do you still plan on doing more cable comparisons in the future?
 I'd be willing to send you some for comparison purposes. (Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus)


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> Oh hahaha
> Do you still plan on doing more cable comparisons in the future?
> I'd be willing to send you some for comparison purposes.


 
  
 I do. In fact I owe Ken Ball a review of his mini-2-mini which he sent to me a few months back. It's the same mini-2-mini in this :-

http://www.head-fi.org/t/697166/the-astell-kern-ak240/615#post_10149607
  
 I'm slowing down in my reviews though 'cos of this silly tinnitus thing I've got. May be psychological as last weekend's hearing tests showed that my hearing hasn't changed in 2 years however something is bugging me that's made it difficult to do any reviews.


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> I do. In fact I owe Ken Ball a review of his mini-2-mini which he sent to me a few months back. It's the same mini-2-mini in this :-
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/697166/the-astell-kern-ak240/615#post_10149607
> 
> I'm slowing down in my reviews though 'cos of this silly tinnitus thing I've got. May be psychological as last weekend's hearing tests showed that my hearing hasn't changed in 2 years however something is bugging me that's made it difficult to do any reviews.


 
  
 Wow that cable is huge hahaha
 Hope you get better soon!
  
 After I get the cc dreamline plus re-terminated I'll let you know.


----------



## Strumento

Is there another link for the custom art silverline? It is not working. Hope that it is not out of production.


----------



## AnakChan

strumento said:


> Is there another link for the custom art silverline? It is not working. Hope that it is not out of production.


I must say I've lost touch with Peter & going to his site now he makes IEMs too! I'd recommend you to drop him a mail through his website to ask about the SilverLine if is still in production.


----------



## Strumento

I have checked.  Unfortunately they replied it is no longer in production.
  
 Are there any other reasonably priced silver interconnect cables to complement my e-Q8?  Don't feel like paying more than 100 bucks for a mini...


----------



## fiascogarcia

strumento said:


> I have checked.  Unfortunately they replied it is no longer in production.
> 
> Are there any other reasonably priced silver interconnect cables to complement my e-Q8?  Don't feel like paying more than 100 bucks for a mini...


 
 You might check the AudioMinor store on Ebay.  I've purchased several of his connectors, and they have always been low cost and very good quality cables. IMO.. I'm using an Uber interconnect and compared to an SPC AudioMinor interconnect I have, the SQ difference is very slight.


----------



## Strumento

fiascogarcia said:


> You might check the AudioMinor store on Ebay.  I've purchased several of his connectors, and they have always been low cost and very good quality cables. IMO.. I'm using an Uber interconnect and compared to an SPC AudioMinor interconnect I have, the SQ difference is very slight.


 
  
 Neat! Good value thanks!


----------



## Leo888

fiascogarcia said:


> You might check the AudioMinor store on Ebay.  I've purchased several of his connectors, and they have always been low cost and very good quality cables. IMO.. I'm using an Uber interconnect and compared to an SPC AudioMinor interconnect I have, the SQ difference is very slight.




Hi fiascogarcia, may I know if your are referring to the SPC Colour Cyroed from Audio Minor eBay listing. Thanks.


----------



## fiascogarcia

leo888 said:


> Hi fiascogarcia, may I know if your are referring to the SPC Colour Cyroed from Audio Minor eBay listing. Thanks.


 
 This is the one I have, but I think he also has a pure silver, which I have not tried.  I'm currently using this one to connect my Dragonfly to a portable amp when using the laptop to play music.  Connectors are on the larger size, but have given me no problem at all.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295719307?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Leo888

fiascogarcia said:


> This is the one I have, but I think he also has a pure silver, which I have not tried.  I'm currently using this one to connect my Dragonfly to a portable amp when using the laptop to play music.  Connectors are on the larger size, but have given me no problem at all.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251295719307?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
 What you have right there is on another level compares to what I ordered. Btw, very nice rig. I ordered  the SPC Colour which is not the one you have but instead of 3 cable braided, I opted for quad braid and it's on it's way to me now. Hope the price/performance is good for what I paid for. Now, I really feel I should have jumped for the one you order, haha. But the time will come.
  
 Thanks for your feedback *fiascogarcia, appreciate it.*


----------



## fiascogarcia

leo888 said:


> What you have right there is on another level compares to what I ordered. Btw, very nice rig. I ordered  the SPC Colour which is not the one you have but instead of 3 cable braided, I opted for quad braid and it's on it's way to me now. Hope the price/performance is good for what I paid for. Now, I really feel I should have jumped for the one you order, haha. But the time will come.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback *fiascogarcia, appreciate it.*


 
 You're so welcome!  Like I've said before, IMO the cables don't make a huge sonic difference, so I mostly buy for aesthetics and quality of construction.


----------



## Leo888

fiascogarcia said:


> You're so welcome!  Like I've said before, IMO the cables don't make a huge sonic difference, so I mostly buy for aesthetics and quality of construction.


 
 Thanks for the thoughts fiascogarcia. That's good to know and may keep my wallet safe for some time, haha.


----------



## AJHeadfi

anakchan said:


> I do. In fact I owe Ken Ball a review of his mini-2-mini which he sent to me a few months back. It's the same mini-2-mini in this :-
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/697166/the-astell-kern-ak240/615#post_10149607
> 
> I'm slowing down in my reviews though 'cos of this silly tinnitus thing I've got. May be psychological as last weekend's hearing tests showed that my hearing hasn't changed in 2 years however something is bugging me that's made it difficult to do any reviews.


 
  
 See! Your tinnitus is from listening too much to the most pure silver 'zing', everything in moderation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm saying that selection of cable is all about synergy with that which it connects, the better the synergy the more enjoyable the whole system is to listen to.
  
 Obviously aesthetics are by far the most important aspect of any cable. That's why I use purple.


----------



## audionewbi

Cut on salt, some times the tinnitus is due to blood pressure.


----------



## rudi0504

Today I just received 2 sets Double Helix Cable ICs

1st is 
IC DHC Chaperone 3 is from DHC in Silver






2nd is 
IC DHC Chaperone 4 is upcoming from DHC in copper


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

Sorry if this is necro, as the last post was two months ago. 
I just stumbled upon this thread and I'm pretty fascinated, but confused. Obviously these are cables, and short ones for portable amps and such. I have always believed cables dont make a difference, but the first post described how different each one made the sound change. What makes these special to influence sound so much, and so expensive? I think they look way different than normal sleeved cables, is it for looks or are the exposed cables done so for a purpose? 

Can anyone explain our introduce me to these cables? Thanks


----------



## fiascogarcia

shibesuchbass said:


> Sorry if this is necro, as the last post was two months ago.
> I just stumbled upon this thread and I'm pretty fascinated, but confused. Obviously these are cables, and short ones for portable amps and such. I have always believed cables dont make a difference, but the first post described how different each one made the sound change. What makes these special to influence sound so much, and so expensive? I think they look way different than normal sleeved cables, is it for looks or are the exposed cables done so for a purpose?
> 
> Can anyone explain our introduce me to these cables? Thanks


 

 You're not too far off.  Aside from the technologies of the cable construction, sleeving materials are also different from cable to cable.  They can influence the tonality of the overall system, but the changes are very subtle, in my opinion.  Best bet, to me, is to get phones, DAP, DAC, amp, etc., that are of a quality you enjoy, then get cables when you want to enjoy an extravagance or aesthetic improvement to your system.  Again, IMO!


----------



## AnakChan

> shibesuchbass said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this is necro, as the last post was two months ago.
> ...


 
  
  
 Agreed. As such despite me kicking off this thread (and I still do intend to continue as I have a new ALO ribbon cable to review), I wrote this :-

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/668330/portable-mini-to-mini-cables-quick-impressions#post_9532857


----------



## fiascogarcia

anakchan said:


> Agreed. As such despite me kicking off this thread (and I still do intend to continue as I have a new ALO ribbon cable to review), I wrote this :-
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/668330/portable-mini-to-mini-cables-quick-impressions#post_9532857


 

 I know, and still these cable pique my interest!


----------



## E3E

Wow, such small, yet expensive little cables. Welp, whenever the day comes that I get the funds to really audiophile it out, or erm "head-fi" it out, I will buy all of my dream equipment and move on from being an amateur, aspiring audiophile.


----------



## AJHeadfi

How is the Hitachi Metals HiFC 6N supplied with the Fostex HP-V1?


----------



## mannkind246

Has anyone tried this silver plated OCC 3.5 cable?

Below is the image:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDc1MA==/z/WxAAAOxyni9TDxOx/$_2.JPG

How it compare to Tralucent Uber 3.5 mm cable?

May I know if Tralucent Uber 3.5 mm cable has the best detail and sound stage among the cables that discussed in this thread?


----------



## Nicholaszz

Sorry for bringing up this thread. I am really interested in Mezzo Soprano cables Oyaide straight gold plated connectors. How do i get about buying one? I live in singapore


----------



## fiascogarcia

nicholaszz said:


> Sorry for bringing up this thread. I am really interested in Mezzo Soprano cables Oyaide straight gold plated connectors. How do i get about buying one? I live in singapore


 
 Not sure if the website is still up, but it used to be mezzohifi.com.  Otherwise, you might contact Music Sanctuary, as they have carried the Mezzo items.


----------



## AnakChan

It's been some time since I've updated this thread and it's not that I've run out of mini-2-mini to review. In fact 2 years back @KB passed me this mini to mini and I callously put it aside and never got around to reviewing to it until now. In fact, I don't know anything about this cable still as the box has no label so I don't know the name, if it's still being produced, nor how much it costs! For now I'm going to call this the ALO Autobahn IC until I find out the official name from Ken.
  

  
 For one, this is one hefty mini to mini! The girth of this cable is hefty, along with the 3.5mm plugs used. You know Ken/ALO means business! Surprisingly though, the cable is flexible as seen in the pix below.
  
 Comparing this to my trusted reference Tralucent Uber v1.0 mini to mini, this cable keeps up extremely well. ALO Autobahn IC just keeps that highway open between the DAC and amp. Sonics don't sound restrictive, doesn't sway the frequency response in either way - it's like the cable is "not there".
  
 Below, I've used ALO Autobahn IC between the AK380 Cu and the Shure KSE1500. If one is familiar with the KSE1500, it's an  ethereal micro detail demon and completely transparent. With Ken's ALO mini-2-mini interconnect, the sonics aren't compromised. I don't know what he's put into this thing and how much he charges (or charged if he doesn't make them any more) but I'm liking this mini-2-mini IC very much. In fact I truly regret not opening up the package earlier (like 2 years back!!). I think this may well be my one of two primary ICs to use as I think it's somewhat more durable/flexible than the Uber which is solid core and I'm super cautious of it.
  

  
 [Edit: 7th May '16] I got a response from Ken. This mini to mini was the best in the ALO line back in 2014. The mini to mini was called "Super Cotton" and the one pictured above is a 8 wire solid 22AWG high purity silver with extra soft temper version which sold for $350. Each wire is put through a cotton jacket, then the 8 wires are hand woven together. So it's quite a slow but cared process in making each of these mini to mini.
  
 ALO still has a few handful of these left. I'd guess you'd need to ping them specifically as they're not on the ALO home page anymore.


----------



## RuFrost

anakchan said:


> It's been some time since I've updated this thread and it's not that I've run out of mini-2-mini to review. In fact 2 years back @KB passed me this mini to mini and I callously put it aside and never got around to reviewing to it until now. In fact, I don't know anything about this cable still as the box has no label so I don't know the name, if it's still being produced, nor how much it costs! For now I'm going to call this the ALO Autobahn IC until I find out the official name from Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I want to try this "silver beast" it so bad)) Inform me please, if you sell it))


----------



## AnakChan

rufrost said:


> I want to try this "silver beast" it so bad)) Inform me please, if you sell it))


 
  
 I updated my post as I got some feedback from Ken Ball with further information about this cable. Seems it's called the Super Cotton and he doesn't make them anymore however has only a few left. I'm continuing to burn the one I have and will probably make it my default mini-2-mini.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

My favorit Mini-to-Mini cable, from QE audio systems (a German custom cable vendor):
  

  

  
 This was built on my request. Very happy wih it, best IC I had so far, a bit bulky but very high grade build and quality.


----------



## nephilim32

h1f1add1cted said:


> My favorit Mini-to-Mini cable, from QE audio systems (a German custom cable vendor):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Once I can afford the Woo WA 8 I'd like to attach it to my AK JR with this kind of quality. 
This QE Audio cable looks absolutely beautiful. You must have a lifetime warranty with that 3.5mm beauty. 

Looking good man. That braiding reminds me of what Double Helix cables are known for. 
If you don't mind me asking, how many precious Euros did that set you back?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@nephilim32
  
 I've send you a PN with contact details, the best is to ask him directly, the cables can be always customized of course.


----------



## seeteeyou

ToTL product from Vertere Acoustics, 750 bucks @ 20cm
  
 https://www.facebook.com/hophone/posts/1353157321379217


----------



## RuFrost

So the thread is dead?((
It seems like people just gave up audiophile-sandwiches...


----------



## AnakChan

DAPs seems to be more favoured than stacks these days. Although not absolute, it seems it's primarily(majority) Chord portables that's been stacks alive.


----------



## fiascogarcia

RuFrost said:


> So the thread is dead?((
> It seems like people just gave up audiophile-sandwiches...





AnakChan said:


> DAPs seems to be more favoured than stacks these days. Although not absolute, it seems it's primarily(majority) Chord portables that's been stacks alive.


Wow, hadn't had a post on this in forever!  I could throw this in; Toxic Cable Hydra 18awg 3.5mm to 3.5mm.


----------



## AnakChan

How's the Hydra??


----------



## fiascogarcia

AnakChan said:


> How's the Hydra??


Beautifully constructed. A little stiff, but to be expected from this heavy gauge.  And maybe the best compliment I can offer is that it adds no coloration of its own to the sq, to my ears.  It transports everything your source provides, from impactful lows to natural mids and clean, clear treble.


----------



## Bosk

Just wondering if anyone has tried ALO's latest Reference 8 mini-mini, or perhaps the pure silver mini-mini from Effect Audio. I'll be in the market for a 3.5mm IC soon and its difficult to find reviews on the latest offerings from the various boutique cable companies, mini ICs seem to have gone out of fashion in favor of IEM cables.


----------



## tim0chan

Bosk said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried ALO's latest Reference 8 mini-mini, or perhaps the pure silver mini-mini from Effect Audio. I'll be in the market for a 3.5mm IC soon and its difficult to find reviews on the latest offerings from the various boutique cable companies, mini ICs seem to have gone out of fashion in favor of IEM cables.


If u r still interested I can go take a look for u.


----------

